# Baxter Grade-Sacramento



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

So I just did Baxter grade for the 1st time. What an awesome climb. I have been riding around here for the past 5-6 years and have never done it. I have done just about every other road in the area but have never gotten around to that one. Does anyone know how long/and steep it is. I know it not the toughest climb in the area but it has to be one of the most beautiful, it really reminded me of riding in the Bay Area for some reason.


----------



## dauphin (Jul 31, 2006)

Baxter Grade in Sacramento?......I've been up Baxter Grade in Auburn many times...


----------



## zcycle (Apr 21, 2008)

Baxter Grade is indeed closer to Auburn than Sacramento... It's part of a 20 mile loop I do starting in Newcastle, climb Indian Hill Road, into Auburn, out the back of Auburn for some gentle climbs then one great ride DOWN Baxter Grade... ;-)  Nasty little climb back out of the Auburn Ravine just south of Ophir... Baxter Grade, the hill part that is, is about 1.5 miles long, the grade runs between 4% and 13% and an average I'd say of about 9 or 10... Ever try Ridge Road or Chili Hill???? killer...


----------



## slitespd (Nov 2, 2004)

Like stated before, Baxter grade is a nice climb although not very long. I would agree on the grading. zcycle mentioned Chili Hill...............very short but very steep initial sections, but if you like the challenge of the climb I recommend this one too!! I think the climb out of the ravine into Ophir is Lozanos Rd., try that one too if you haven't. Auburn has some very nice roads to ride that are relatively traffic free.........ya gotta love it!


----------



## dauphin (Jul 31, 2006)

ok, Ridge Rd I do quite often....Chili Hill, occasionally. I actually find the Bald Hill climb more challenging than Baxter Grade.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

I have done all the hills mentioned numerous times. I just found Baxter grade a nice change of pace for me. Like I said I have been riding around this area 6 years and love the fact that I can still find new areas to explore. Lately I have been heading over to the El Dorado county climbs like deer valey and bass lakes rd. The initial part of Chili hill is killer to me. Another one of my favorite is the alternate route up indian hill, Glenview rd. Ouch that is steep as well.


----------



## slitespd (Nov 2, 2004)

Not much taking in the "views" on Glenview Rd, is there? Same elevation gain but in one-half mile instead of 1.5. You might if you haven't already, do the Placer Hills to Dog-Bar Rd. and up Dog-Bar to Alta Sierra. It's all nice stuff these foothills have to offer us.


----------

